# Excess moisture



## tenbears (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, 24 years in business and I've never run into this. Humidity. Way to much humidity in 2 separate homes. Both homes have high eff. systems with variable speed fans, humidity controls on the Tstats etc. Fairly modern construction, both less than 20 years old, not overly tight. Trees that were planted when the house was built are now shadowing the home very well. Crawl space is moist but not excessive. One retired couple and one young family. One 2 story and one ranch. Both duct systems are very tight with probably less than 2% leakage. Yet both homes are running humidity levels above 60%. ?????????? Any ideas????? I even had the manufacturer rep come out and look at one of the systems and he helped set it up to max humidity control.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Are the A/Cs oversized? Was a load calc done? Did the homes have this humidity problem with the old A/Cs?


----------



## tenbears (Nov 11, 2013)

Everything was done by the book "been there". And you know, of course, "the old system never did this".  One of my techs found some pretty good air infiltration in the primary problem area yesterday. One of my theories is that that the house has done more settling and shifting the the owner would care to believe and we're getting a lot more outside air in. I'm also beginning to believe that some things are going on that I'm not being told about. For instance, I heard one of the kids talking yesterday about how his younger brother like to "play with the humidifier" in his room. Lot to this one "been there", I'm just trying to keep a customer happy and this one is really being a thorn right now. Thanks for your feed back.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Do you have data loggers. They come in handy on complaints like this. you put 1 in the return duct, and 1 in the supply duct. leave them there for a day, a week, longer if you want or need. Then down load the data and compare the RH at the beginning and end of each cycle. You can show the customer how low the humidity is dropping, and how much moisture is being removed each on cycle. And prove if the new A/Cs are working properly or not.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Due to heat and humidity an air conditioner will drain more water into the air conditioner's drain pan. This is normal drainage in hot and humid climates. The air conditioner will blow air over the evaporator coil which causes condensation to form then drain.


----------

